# Navarre Pier



## NATER (Jan 31, 2009)

There is alot of talk about the Pensacola fishing bridge, but is there any information about when the Navarre Pier is going to be finished?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I know thier working hard on it and should be open this year.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I heard it was going to be March maybe April


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

You know they have made some new changes to the original contract it's going to be longer now,ect. They were hoping in may 2010 but will probaly need some more time, so hate to say but looking forward to it.

http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/news/NavarreBeachPier/images/Week%2035/DSC_0789.JPG


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

According to Bay Pirate, who is on the SR Marine Advisory Board, the did approve the extension, but they are waiting on the permits.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

www.ecpff.com, look on there...there is alot of onformation about it under the navarre pier section

it will be done by this summer...june or july


----------

